# Help ASAP please



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 22, 2017)

Been on cycle for a month, 500mg ED for 3 weeks so far. Only took my first cap today, my temp is continuing to rise. Was 99.2 when returning to the gym and an 90min later is 101. At one point should I go to the ER? What do I do?


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm currently icing my head with a fan on me. If I go to the ER what do i tell them? ****


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 22, 2017)

Just took it again and was 99.8. It had hit 101.7 about 5 min ago. I'm actually very scared but trying my best to remain calm as I know getting worked up won't help anything


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2017)

Jesus Christ


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2017)

Go take a cold bath or something. ****ing dnp


----------



## Milo (Feb 22, 2017)

Go to the ****ing hospital and don't **** with that shit again.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 22, 2017)

I bet when you made that name.....


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 22, 2017)

Taking a cool bath now and am going to continue to assess my temp.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 22, 2017)

Mid 98s now... I think I will be ok. That was very scary though, at one point I had 103 on my thermometer. I've been following all the right protocols, did my research etc. I bumped up to 750 for 3 days then back to 500, maybe the buildup is now hitting me I don't know. What I do know is while it was extremely effective, DNP is no longer for me. Obviously am stopping the cycle. I had taken 400mg caffeine before the gym (amount in my PWO) maybe that caused the spike? I don't know..


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> Mid 98s now... I think I will be ok. That was very scary though, at one point I had 103 on my thermometer. I've been following all the right protocols, did my research etc. I bumped up to 750 for 3 days then back to 500, maybe the buildup is now hitting me I don't know. What I do know is while it was extremely effective, DNP is no longer for me. Obviously am stopping the cycle. I had taken 400mg caffeine before the gym (amount in my PWO) maybe that caused the spike? I don't know..



I'd def cut your losses with that dnp bro. Hope you didn't spend too much on it and more importantly didn't **** anything up health wise. Good luck and hopefully you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Feb 22, 2017)

I hate to say it, but what the phuck is wrong with just doing 200-250 a day? It's practically idiot proof. Christ man!! I hope you're alright bro, but patience is key. Greed always gets folks into trouble, whether it's with supplements, compounds, money or women.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2017)

you have no idea how much of that garbage is in there..it may be more then you think..Atleast you picked the proper name for yourself


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 22, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> Mid 98s now... I think I will be ok. That was very scary though, at one point I had 103 on my thermometer. I've been following all the right protocols, did my research etc. I bumped up to 750 for 3 days then back to 500, maybe the buildup is now hitting me I don't know. What I do know is while it was extremely effective, DNP is no longer for me. Obviously am stopping the cycle. I had taken 400mg caffeine before the gym (amount in my PWO) maybe that caused the spike? I don't know..



The problem was caused by the dosing, no need to look for causation anywhere else. 
And no, you didn't follow the right protocols - that's kind of why you ended up in this situation in the first place (could've been a lot worse of course).


----------



## justbecool1234 (Mar 14, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> Mid 98s now... I think I will be ok. That was very scary though, at one point I had 103 on my thermometer. I've been following all the right protocols, did my research etc. I bumped up to 750 for 3 days then back to 500, maybe the buildup is now hitting me I don't know. What I do know is while it was extremely effective, DNP is no longer for me. Obviously am stopping the cycle. I had taken 400mg caffeine before the gym (amount in my PWO) maybe that caused the spike? I don't know..



there is 0 reason for 750mg of dnp in a day... unless you want to freak out and die, because thats how you freak out and die.....


----------



## bvs (Mar 14, 2017)

Do you even know if your shit is powder or crystal? Makes a big difference


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 14, 2017)

I was on 500mg ed for 8 days last year and I ****ed up by taking too hot of a shower.  My temp also hit 103.  Thought I was gonna die.  Ended up with a full body rash.  Looked like ****ing Deadpool for about a week.

Currently running a 30 day 250mg cycle.  As stated above, it's idiotproof.  It's uncomfortable but I can still live my life.  250 for a longer period is def the way to go if you're gonna try again.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 14, 2017)

#ripAlexionfire


----------



## Retrodreams (Mar 16, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> #ripAlexionfire



I posted in his log thread but he posted the same thing over on Reddit and has been active so I think he pulled through. Little guy has spirit!


----------



## Classical Atlas (Mar 21, 2017)

HOLY SHIT! Why did you bump to 750? Way too much. This is why people die from taking it.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh yeah and like you needed fukin 400mgs of caffeine thats ridiculous also.
!S!


----------

